# My Shop-Pics included



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's my work shop that I settled into in August right after I got married. It is attached to our house, which has its pros and cons, but it'll do for now. I "officially" started my business in January. I don't do it full time now, but I've been keeping plenty busy. Also here is a link to my Website as well, thats my online workspace, right? Constructive criticism is always appreciated, on the shop and the site.


----------



## biglarry (Jan 15, 2011)

What did you put on your floor? In an earlier post you talked about an epoxy floor but it almost looks like plywood.

Oh, your shop looks great. I like the tables and counter top, nothing complicated but they look very functional.

I can't get the link to your web site to work, i would like to see it.

Larry


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

Larry, I did go with an epoxy finish, it may look like ply in one spot because there is a rectangular outline of where I spray painted something, woops. I love the floor tho, easy on the eyes, and easy to sweep up. I fixed the link so it should work now. My current center work bench is just particle board. It works ok, but I desperately need to build a good heavy duty one, just need to make some time!


----------



## WoodYard (Feb 26, 2010)

Way too clean but very nice.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I like the lumber storage on the outside walls. Looks good!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

It's WAY too clean. Go get it dirty or something…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice looking shop.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Great use of space


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

With music, freezer of food, micro wave, TV and a wood shop!!!! Dang it would be years before the misses and I saw each other. Nice shop!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Great looking shop..


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Smart Layout for the planer, think I'm stealin that idea. Chase the dream, I'd love to find a way to replace my paycheck with my wood shop….. course that's the way I used to feel about cookin too.


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments, glad you all like it. Yes it is a little bit clean in the pics, but its not always that way. I gave it a hardcore cleaning this week and then snapped some pics, although I do find that once you have a clean shop its easier to keep it up, then to let it all pile up and then do a big clean. Right now, it's a fun little side business and helps keep me busy in the winter and slow times since my other job is farming. I enjoy both jobs, so it really is a win win, and the lord has blessed me! And to ChefHdan you can go right a head with the planer idea, it saves a ton of space, and works quite well, just make sure they're both right at the same height.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

my kinda shop. surrounded by nice many tools, and lotsa wood


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great looking shop.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow you have a large amount of stock.


----------



## terry603 (Jun 4, 2010)

makes me envious.
this is all for show right?? no shop is ever that clean


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

That's a nice chunk of lumber you got there!

Nice.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice shop, but I don't think you have enough lumber of lumber storage. lol Where did you find all the open space in there. I want some of that.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome shop. I just came in from the shop and haven't quite finished a little plywood table very much like yours. I just added a top coat of hardboard and an oak band. I'll post it when it's done.
This looks like a very user friendly layout. I may rearrange based on this. Thanks for the post.


----------



## BernieMay (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow! I missed the significance of what ChefHDAN said about planer. Took a second look and realized that the concept of using the planer as a support for long board for the SCMS (and vice versa) would work great in my shop. I was always wondering where to put my Ridgid planer. Currently it sits on a HF lift table, but I want to use the lift table for projects. So much to learn from seeing other people's shops. need to get my shop up soon.
-bernie


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That is a very nice shop with plenty of room. You have nice equipment too. Congratulations.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Lots of workspace! I see that even your deep freezer has its own pushblocks Awesome shop.


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks again for all the compliments. When I designed the layout, I tried to make the most use of the space I had. So far I've been very happy with the set up. It is proving to be a nice little side business, and the list of jobs is steadily growing. Thanks for all your help on here.


----------



## Blisswoodshop (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice shop set up.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

If I sat in that easy chair, I probably wouldn't get up. Nice outfeed table….......


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I like a shop that is well originized and clean, and you have come across, my friend. Plenty of good workspace and great tools and plenty of lumber…..you can never have too much of anything…. Top-notch..


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

it looks like you have all the comforts of home, a freezer,microwave,tunes and a tele…nice shop…


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Man nice shop! I love all the lumber you have as well! Congrats to you!


----------



## joshtank (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks great. I was wondering how your business is doing?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Have you liked the epoxy floor ? We are acid etching my floor today to prep for 2-part. Has it held up well? Chip easily ? etc.

Nice shop. I wish I had the room for more materials storage.


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the positive feed back! I really like how it's set up, but in all honesty i wish it was bigger!!!
As far as the business, it's going good. I had planned on it being a side business, and it has been that for sure, plenty of work! Working on a large kitchen cabinet currently for a customer.

The epoxy floor is nice, except for one spot, by the door. I don't think I got that part etched good enough, and it is starting to peel in a couple spots. It is also the most heavily traveled area as well. The rest of it has held up great, and sweeps up real nice and easy.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

In my opinion, it's never "way to clean". I'm an anal nutcase after finishing a project. I love to clean and organize.
A friend of mine "Amor Alls" his garbage cans every 2 weeks! Now that's Anal.


----------

